# Coconut oil for dogs



## ATHENA2015 (Oct 21, 2016)

Anyone ever use coconut oil on their dogs? And if so does it help with skin issues & fur, and what brand would be the best? 

Thanks  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## bajansupa22 (Aug 14, 2016)

Yup

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## bajansupa22 (Aug 14, 2016)

Its very good for humans and dogs 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATHENA2015 (Oct 21, 2016)

I've been reading that it's good for both just not sure what brand to use on my girl.. right now I'm using LouAna 100% Pure Coconut Oil

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## dads318is (May 30, 2016)

^This^ With what observed results? 

bmws jeeps tacomas😉


----------



## ATHENA2015 (Oct 21, 2016)

dads318is said:


> ^This^ With what observed results?
> 
> bmws jeeps tacomas&#128521;


What?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## dads318is (May 30, 2016)

Oh hey. Yea, can u share with us the state of your dogs skin and coat before and since using the LouAna coconut oil product on it.

bmws jeeps tacomas😉


----------



## ATHENA2015 (Oct 21, 2016)

I just started using it today due to her having so called solar dermatitis(vet says that's what it is) and was reading on a different pitbull page about using coconut oil on dogs with skin issues.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## dads318is (May 30, 2016)

O great. Hope you have success and that it will be an natural alternative to "other" treatments. Please let us now how it goes.

bmws jeeps tacomas&#128521;


----------



## ATHENA2015 (Oct 21, 2016)

dads318is said:


> O great. Hope you have success and that it will be an natural alternative to "other" treatments. Please let us now how it goes.
> 
> bmws jeeps tacomas&#128521;


Have been using coconut oil on Athena and it has helped with whatever bumps she was getting while outside and made her fur soft

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## dads318is (May 30, 2016)

ATHENA2015 said:


> Have been using coconut oil on Athena and it has helped with whatever bumps she was getting while outside and made her fur soft
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Excellent  Glad you're having success! So how are you giving it to her, orally or topically?

bmws jeeps tacomas&#128521;


----------



## ATHENA2015 (Oct 21, 2016)

dads318is said:


> Excellent  Glad you're having success! So how are you giving it to her, orally or topically?
> 
> bmws jeeps tacomas&#128521;


Little bit of both.. I'll rub it all over her and then she'll lick it off. But I also give her a little bit melted on her food

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## dads318is (May 30, 2016)

Ahhh well sounds like a goto with a healthy diet.  

bmws jeeps tacomas&#128521;


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

LouAnn is filtered and processed and mostly used for cooking. 
Organic Coconut Oil will yield better results. Sams has a giant jar for $17. That is wicked cheap for that much organic coconut oil.


----------

